# Enova Systems 90KW inverter



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I have just acquired several dozen part 'sets' from lightly used Smith Edison Vans. (I will be selling in the classifieds section)

Does anyone know how to get the inverter on these to run? Lots of pictures at the below link.

https://imageshack.com/a/H5l4/1

Cheers,

Mike


----------

